# Water Parameters



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I got my master test kit in the mail yesterday and yes you know it I went right away and tested my water.

Here are the readings:
p.H: 6.8
Nitrate: 0
Nitrite: 0
Ammonia: 0

I believe I am suppose to have at least 5-10ppm of nitrite?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Thats what is usually recommended.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Aren't I suppose to raise the nitrite to 5-10ppm?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

not nitr*i*te, nitr*a*te


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Yeah sorry, I get those mixed around a lot. Would Flourish nitrogen work? I have flourish excel and it's basically a secondary if my DIY C02 doesn't work.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

The problem with using Flourish Nitrogen or any commercial fert for dosing macros is that they require you to dose a whole lot of it to reach your desired range. Try KNO3 from Greg Watson, it's going to save you a lot of money and while dosing NO3 you are also dosing K, too.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Yeah greg is gone for the week but hes goingt to be back on tuesday. He has a lot of micro and macro nutrients that I will probably buy.


----------



## Phillyman (Dec 2, 2004)

If you want to get KNO3 right away you can use Greenlight stump remover which I found at Lowes. It is reported to be pure KNO3.I have been using it with no problems. Any one else using this?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Never heard of it, i'll stick with the dry ferts from greg watson. It shouldn't be too long before I get the chance to buy them.


----------



## Phillyman (Dec 2, 2004)

Green light is a dry powder. I used Greg for my other products. I would find some small storage containers you can use, because he ships his stuff in quart size plastic bags. He is very quick on shipping,and I will use him again.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Phillyman said:


> If you want to get KNO3 right away you can use Greenlight stump remover which I found at Lowes. It is reported to be pure KNO3.I have been using it with no problems. Any one else using this?


I have been for a year and a half now, and still on the same bottle with four tanks. It is pure potassium nitrate & works very well, no complaints here.


----------



## daddyo72 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Question*

What are ideal water parameter readings for our planted tanks?


----------



## Phillyman (Dec 2, 2004)

Check this link http://www.sfbaaps.com/reference/barr_02_02.shtml
SFBAAPS Reference: List of Recommended Levels by Tom Barr


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Great link philly man...


----------



## daddyo72 (Oct 16, 2004)

Indeed, thank you!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

what about ada brighty k lights?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Greg watson is back today, will contact him shortly for the macro and micro nutrients. Can't wait!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Here are the powdered fertilizers I am going to buy from Greg Watson.

- 1lb. Plantex CSM + B
- 1lb. KN03 Potassium Nitrate
- 1lb. KH2P04 Mono Potassium Phosphate

Probably will dose 1/2 teaspoon of each.


----------

